# My first IVF delayed until march/april due to a bad smear test result.Very sad



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new at FF
My husband and I been trying to get pregnant for a long long time now, I am 42 and I had a previous MC at the age of 40
Las year I had an abnormal SMEAR test result and a LLETZ treatment but now they said they found some "bad" cells near the margin of the sample they took and they want to see me again by the end of March, I feel devastated and like if the world would be against me.

Is there any of you who has been through the same?

Thank you for your support
Anna


----------



## SuzyH (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello

You have hit the subject I have been burying my head in the sand about. 15 years ago I had some precancerous cells burned off my cervix and I go for smear test every year. All has been OK up to 3 years ago and the abnormal cells are returning.  For the last 3 years I have been going for tests every 6 months but last year they have decided to put it back to every year as they now don't treat with the same attack as previously ;as long as they stay at the abnormal stage and don't get any worse they won't do any treatment. Anyway, my next appointment is due in March, but I am due to start IVF treatment February or early March. Part of me wants to stick my head in the sand and ignore the smear (which I have never done, I have never missed a smear test in my life) or shall I ask to see if I can have the smear early. My worry about getting it done early is the consequence of further abnormality which will put a stop to my treatment.

What a dilemma!


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi cheekbones  

I too have had to delay starting my first ivf after an abnormal smear! I had 6 iui's over the last year with no success, then just as I was to be referred for ivf I got the results saying I had moderate changes after my smear. I had a colposcopy and loop diathermy treatment. I had to cancel my ivf consultation until I had had the treatment for the abnormal cells. I feels like I have been waiting forever and fear I still have more waiting to do! I have my consultation a week tomorrow, and I know there is a 2-3 month wait to start treatment anyway, I just hope I don't have to wait even longer until I have a smear redone in 5 months. 

I haven't had the results back yet from my loop diathermy, hoping to get them within a week or so as its 5 weeks since I had the treatment. 

I know it is so hard when something gets in the way of your dream, I got the letter to say I had abnormal results the day after I got my ivf Appointment through, it was awful! 

I hope you get everything sorted soon so that you can start ivf ASAP, I'm sure you'll feel better once your smear is sorted, then you can start Ivf knowing that you've got no other problems. You're health is the most important thing and your body needs to be at its best for when you get your bfp!

Lots of luck to you xx


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello  SuzyH and hevaroo;
Thank you for replying
I've been pretty upset about all this, I started some acupuntcture and chinese herbs are arriving next week, also some yoga and I'll try (kicking and screaming) some meditation. 
A friend of mine suggested that the endometriosis (that is back) could be giving abnormal results but I am not really that sure about it, I've always had endometriosis and only in the last couple of years I started to have abnormal smear tests results.

I am also 42 years old and I've been wanting this IVF treatment to happen since I was 38, but my husband and I were not in the same boat at the time, this is a tragedy for me, I guess my latin blood doesn't help with the drama either I find very difficult to understand the British stoicism, and I wish I have some!!

Even worst now I found out that I had maybe still have CIN 2 and 3 not 1 and 2 as they've told me and I am really freaking out.
Dealing with the frustration that seeing how over the years all of your friends manage to get pregnant even at 40 and on top of everything finding out that your life might be in risk is just too much for me.
It might sound selfish, but is the way I feel

I am in a very dark place right now, I hope you two are doing much better than me     
Love;

Anna


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi hun

I've been having abnormal 6 monthly smears and colposcopies for the last 4 years but never had any other treatment as its never gone above CIN1. Consultant asked us to hold off IVF last year as she wanted to find out what was going on. Had the letter that week to go to the group meeting and pay to start and had to cancel it  Consultant she said it 'looked' high on the camera but all my results said low. Sure enough it was another low and now they've finally said my last smear was clear so we can start when we want. 

It's till at the back of my mind it could affect the IVF treatment but i've not found any answers as to whether it would make a difference. 4 years ttc and the last 10 months we've spent on hold because of this. 

Good luck ladies hope 2013 is a good one


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there! I just reply to you through private message! I still a bit confused around the forum :S 
I should come more often.

the truth is that I am freaking out about the whole thing.
The smear test they performed last year showed CIN2, after that I have a colposcopy and biopsy and the reult came CIN1 and 2, and after the LLETZ treatment I found out that they not only didn't remove the whole affected area and I have to see them again on March but they found CIN2 and 3.

My question is: Why is this? was their mistake? or the abnormalities are evolving in a negative way very quickly from 1 to 2 and 2 to 3 and God knows what!
What if when I go to see them by the end of March I already developed cancer?

does anyone really know how this works?
I am very scared, is 4am and I can't sleep

Love
anna


----------



## SuzyH (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Anna

It's easy to say I know, but worrying so much can't be good for you.

I have had smears now every year and for the last 3 years every 6 months. They aren't that keen anymore to do treatment as they used to. They tend to monitor abnormal cells rather than burning them off.

When are you next at the hosptial? Is there anyone there that you can speak to today to help put your mind at ease.

I bet you are shattered.


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi suzyH;

I am very tired yes  

I just called the colposcopy unit in guy´s hospital, the nurse is really sweet but she can not give me a straight answer, she asked me to call tomorrow to speak with someone else. But my husband said that it would be better if we go there in person together, since english isn't my first language and I get very stressed over things like this, he can be a better judge.
I really want to relax and be cool but relaxation techniques effects lasts for 1 hour or 2 and after that I am freaking out again.
I am currently taking some pretty powerful chinese herbs they taste like hell   if I was one of those abnormal cells I would be running away from my body!!

I am very sissy when it comes to health, reality is, my life has never been better than now and it scares me the idea of loosing again.

thank yo so much for being there, I am sorry I am not at my 100% and I can't give support right now, with luck I will deal with whatever thing it comes to me and I'll be able to give back a litle of what you are giving me right now.

Love
anna xx


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi girls;

A doctor will se me and my husband on tuesday morning and I'll ask questions.

What would you do in my place? would you trust the NHS and stick up with them or go to see another doctor?
Also, isn't it a bad thing that they didn't want to tell me that my CIN escalated from 2 to 3? if that is what happened?

Shouldn't they say this to me?
Thank you
anna


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Great news!!


My husband and I went to see a consultant and she said that I can even keep trying to get pregnant while waiting for my new colposcopy, sh explained everything to me and put my mind at ease. 

So, until march we will keep trying!! 

Much love


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

That's great cheekbones.
I am assuming the results from my colposcopy were ok as I haven't had a letter yet and it's been over 7 weeks, and I have been told that as long as I don't need another colposcopy I can start ivf. Just a 2-3 month waiting list but its better than waiting until I have another smear! 

Good luck


----------



## McNulty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello hevaroo!!

Thanks for your message. 
I feel quite relieved! We will even try AGAIN naturally until march. So i am reading around the forum and taking notes, pre seed etc haha

I am sure your test is going to come back just fine, but I would wait or give them a ring if I were you, we thought the same and spent a fortune on our first appointment at the fertility unit and less than a week later I got the darn letter with the bad news  

You will be fine!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay hun great news  Really hope it goes away for you and you can carry on with your treatment


----------

